# Fork Food Only



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Many times parties in offices  are looking for fork only food.

There's a distinct difference in "heavy appetizers, finger food" and fork food.....

Example:

Heavy ap finger food:

Sandwiches, either open face or closed

sushi

springrolls

skewered shtuff

crudite

dips

tartlets

Fork food:

salads

bitesize meaty stew or meat that does not need to be cut

vegetables that are cut....ie, no whole asparagus nor crisp whole haricot verte.

Cubed roasted roots

For those of you that have been catering for a while, do you have menus separated out....fork food only ?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

In my situation I have a few constraints that disallow certain items because they are either drippy, too crispy, or can make a mess when eaten.

Careful consideration of these items has me at a disadvantage every year and I work hard at keeping the menu within those guidelines.

Phyllo, puff pastry, goopy sauces all fit in this category.

If you PM me I can give you a pretty good list.


----------



## uptownkevin (Sep 15, 2006)

Three ways to go about this.  The best way to go about designing the menus is think about small plates or small vessels and figure out what you can put in them.

1. Think "one pot" meals

- jambalaya

- paella

- Pad Thai

- Risotto

- pasta

2. Pre-slice meats or veggies into smaller pieces

3. Plates that are composed of fork-friendly foods (rice, grits, etc)

- salads (panzanella is pretty hearty)

- Shrimp and grits

- pork and grits

- curry over rice

- stir fry over rice

- crawfish/shrimp etoufee

We design a lot of wedding menus to be "fork only."  It is a great way to go!

-Kevin


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ross,

I'm trying to start an informative thread so that members can share and compare ideas.....we'd love to have your input.

Beets

Sloppy Red Sauce

Hot Wings (bones, messy fingerfood)

are messy, any dressy event would not include them but there are options that can be substituted.

Location, formality, floor covering all place a part in menu development.


----------

